# Multistop pax i abandoned at first stop got me down to 4.9



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

It's messed up.


----------



## Groundhog_Day (Sep 29, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> View attachment 618159


So?


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> It's messed up


Multi stop always unfair for driver.

You either wait forever to get that 0.1$ per minum = 6 $ an hour slave wage....
Or get BAD BAD REVIEW.

And if you contact support, they always reply ROBOTIC be like "OHH, you should've communicate with riders better, see how long they will take and tell them you will cancel "
But in reality...Everytime riders will be like, OHH we just need 5 mins.
But end up 15 mins plus..........


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Multi stop always unfair for driver.
> 
> You either wait forever to get that 0.1$ per minum = 6 $ an hour slave wage....
> Or get BAD BAD REVIEW.
> ...


Rohits have told me that there is no time limit on stops..I should just wait until if & when pax re emerges..


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Rohits have told me that there is no time limit on stops..I should just wait until if & when pax re emerges..


Lol @ Rohits.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Should have asked Dikshit


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Should have asked Dikshit


Who is that?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Rohits have told me that there is no time limit on stops..I should just wait until if & when pax re emerges..


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Rohits have told me that there is no time limit on stops..I should just wait until if & when pax re emerges..


Rohit is Uber.

Rovil is Rohit's slightly dumber cousin who works for Lyft.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

New2This said:


> Rohit is Uber.
> 
> Rovil is Rohit's slightly dumber cousin who works for Lyft.
> 
> ...


Looks like Lyft Uber may mark you as BAD driver after reporting stuff like that LOL

But yes, I do not understand how they can't cover the LOSS when rider only want to go less than 1 mile...
They somehow want DRIVER to get the LOSS.

I remember 3 years ago.

I drove 5 miles to pick up an OLD LADY (UBER)
She just want to go cross street to KROGER!

0.1 Mile
After I drop her off, Uber app POP out message "This ride is not count because the distance is too short."

0 $ for this ride LOL I wasted my time and gas drove 5 miles for pick up...

So I contact support and tell them that "This makes non sense, I get 0 $ for that???"
Support 3 years ago say YES.


I was pissed, but later it shows "Pax tip you 2 $"
Well, I don't mind to help old lady but UBER was GREEDY AF 3 years ago. I bet they charged Old lady $$$ for that 0.1 mile ride but just doesn't want to pay driver.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

#1husler said:


> Rohits have told me that there is no time limit on stops..I should just* Drive* until if & when pax re emerges..




I agree


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Amos69 said:


> I agree


I'm sick and tired of your "one word" responses sir!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I'm sick and tired of your "one word" responses sir!


I agree with Mr NewLyftDriver…


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

"I agree" is actually two words.. IJS


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Hence the quotes. That ****er is known for typing just one word responses all the time


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

NewLyftDriver said:


> Hence the quotes. That ****er is known for typing just one word responses all the time


Too bad you probably missed the subtlety of @Amos69 response.


----------

